# Prison 11 - June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all, 

Im back again with a report from Europe! Another site visited with Miz Firestorm, Skankypants and Immortal Shadow. 

Could not find any history on this place but the majority of the site has been converted to new builds. 

After visiting Prison 15H i really wanted to see another prison. The 2 are so different from eachother. I did really enjoy this one.

Here are some of the photos i took here. As always, unedited for my report



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 11 - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Sorry about the amount of photos! I loved this place

Thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 4, 2014)

It has has more of a manor house look than a prison, I can see why you liked it!
Great set, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey, never apologise for posting great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow! Love the stairs, love the vault, love the cell doors, love the perfect corridor shot! 
Brilliant report, thanks for sharing! The photos are spot on BTW!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 4, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! Love the stairs, love the vault, love the cell doors, love the perfect corridor shot!
> Brilliant report, thanks for sharing! The photos are spot on BTW!



Thanks Lee, i can tell my shots have vastly improved over the past 6 months. Its nice to know other people agree with me too 

Thanks for all the comments people!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 4, 2014)

Cracking images you,ve captured it well.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 4, 2014)

A big yes to that, especially those serious looking doors. And I have to agree, your shots have really improved - it must be all that foreign beer!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> A big yes to that, especially those serious looking doors. And I have to agree, your shots have really improved - it must be all that foreign beer!



Thanks very much 

Im hoping to upgrade my 10.1 megapixle Canon 1000D body soon to a Canon 650D also. Ive outgrown the 1000D i think


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 4, 2014)

good stuff Mr jigsaw  stairs are nice here and of course nice selfie dont think a report of yours would look right without one


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 4, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 4, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> good stuff Mr jigsaw  stairs are nice here and of course nice selfie dont think a report of yours would look right without one



Haha, i will be sure to include a UrbexSelfie in every report from now on.

Thanks man. Soooo many reports to actually write up!


----------



## egodge (Jul 5, 2014)

Loved the report - looks like a great explore!!! And nice pictures, too, thanks for sharing


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 3, 2014)

Great photos, DJ  I enjoyed it here.

Here are a few of my photos...


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 3, 2014)

What a great explore, cheers lads, spot on..


----------

